# FR: Il a parlé à la caméra - pronom



## PotatoTomato

I was wondering whether or not the French indirect object pronouns "lui" and "leur" can be used to replace objects that are not people but inanimate objects.

For example, could the phrase "Il a parlé à la caméra" be written as "Il lui a parlé" or "Il a parlé à lui"?

If not, how should I replace "à la caméra" in this case? 

Thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello PotatoTomato and welcome to the forums! 



PotatoTomato said:


> I was wondering whether or not the French indirect object pronouns "lui" and "leur" can be used to replace objects that are not people but inanimate objects.


It is usually not possible to use the indirect object pronouns _lui/leur_ for inanimate objects. It is fine in some cases, in particular if you are talking about objects with the characteristics of animate beings (e.g., dolls). But it doesn't really work in your example. However, I don't know how you could replace _à la camera_ with a pronoun in your case! 

See also the thread FR: y / lui, leur, and also the TLFi entry _lui_:


> *Rem. 5. *_Lui/leur_ s'emploie *a)* avec des choses personnifiées.  _Tu penses que je vais lui dire vous, à cette oreille?_ (Giraudoux, _Ondine,_ 1939, I, 2, p. 28). *b)* lorsque les choses présentent aux yeux du locuteur un intérêt tout particulier. _Le fait qu'elle_ [_la maison_] _contenait un homme mort lui conférait un intérêt momentané_ (Régnier, _Divertiss. provinc.,_ 1925, p. 218).


----------



## olivier68

La _caméra_ est ici personnifiée, donc on est bien dans le cas de la *Rem. 5. a) *(voire même* 5.b*). Non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Diriez-vous vraiment, en parlant de la caméra, _Il *lui* a parlé_ ? Moi en aucun cas.


----------



## PotatoTomato

Alors est-il meilleur d'utiliser "y"? Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le pronom _y_ ne fonctionne pas du tout dans ce cas.


----------



## olivier68

Non, "*y*"... c'est pire !


----------



## olivier68

Maître Capello said:


> Diriez-vous vraiment, en parlant de la caméra, _Il *lui* a parlé_ ? Moi en aucun cas.


Personnellement, je le dirais, pour trois raisons :

- la première est subjective : cela ne me choque pas vraiment et de la même manière, je dirais
_Regarde ces fleurs/maisons, il leur faut de l'eau/une nouvelle toiture_

- la deuxième est plus objective : comme vous le soulignez, il n'y a pas d'autre solution mais les Rem. 5.a et 5.b sont tellement "vagues" qu'elles me semblent ouvrir toutes les possibilités

- la troisième est plus interrogative : si on restreint l'usage de lui/leur (COI) aux objets animés, ne serait-il pas logique, si on pousse le raisonement à l'extrême, d'appliquer cette même restriction aux pronoms COD ? Mais si on procède ainsi... tout le système s'effondre ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi cela ne va pas, principalement parce que la personne ne s'adresse pas à la caméra elle-même, mais aux téléspectateurs. C'est un peu la même chose que lorsque l'on dit _parler à l'antenne_ ou _parler à la télévision_ : ce n'est pas un complément indirect, mais un complément circonstanciel ; il n'est pas question de parler à quelqu'un ou quelque chose, mais par un certain moyen.


----------



## olivier68

Ahhhhh ! Oui ! Mais je n'ai pas eu spontanément cette lecture de la phrase proposée ! Personnellement, j'avais compris qu'il s'agit par exemple d'un acteur tournant devant une caméra tenue par un réalisateur qui lui dirait "Parle à la caméra !", de la même façon qu'un photographe pourrait dire à un modèle "Souris à l'objectif !". Dans ce cas, c'est bien un COI (sinon personnifié du moins personnifiable), et non pas un CC.


----------



## OLN

J'avais compris comme olivier68 que "parler à la caméra" signifie que le sujet  (acteur dans un film, personne interrogée dans la rue ou intervenant sur un plateau de télé, peu importe) est face à la caméra et fait comme s'il s'adressait à une personne.

Si c'est l'équivalent de _parler à l'antenne_ ou de _parler à la télévision _et non pas de s'adresser à la caméra, ne dit-on pas plutôt _parler/s'exprimer devant les caméras _ou_ face aux caméras _? (ce qui ne règle pas simplement la question du pronom )

PotatoTomato, peux-tu préciser dans quel contexte on dit "Il a parlé à la caméra" et ce que tu dirais en anglais ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, j'avais moi-même d'abord pensé à ce sens-là également. Malgré tout, je trouve que _Il lui a parlé_ est franchement étrange même dans ce cas-là.


----------



## PotatoTomato

OLN, en termes de contexte, on peut dire qu'un présentateur de journal parle à la caméra pour filmer les nouvelles du jour. En anglais, pour remplacer "à la caméra", je dirais "He spoke to *it".*

[…]


----------



## Terio

Pour moi, _parler à la caméra_ comporte, à prime abord, un complément circonstanciel et on ne dirait pas _lui parle :_ On est _à la caméra_ et on parle. On ne s'adresse pas vraiment à la caméra. (À moins de vouloir la personnifier.)

On peut aussi imaginer des caméras qui obéissent à des commandes vocales. Dans ce cas, on dirait _lui parler_.


----------



## OLN

Merci pour le contexte. 

Je ne dirais pas "être à la caméra" comme on dit être à l'écran ou être ou passer à l'antenne ou à la télé. Ca signifierait pour moi être aux commandes de la caméra, c-à-d. filmer.

En disant d'un présentateur de JT qu'il parle à la caméra, on veut dire qu'il est tourné vers la caméra et s'adresse aux téléspectateurs invisibles pour lui. Si ce n'est pas pour plaisanter ou pour dire qu'il a parlé de façon impassible monocorde comme s'il s'adressait à un objet et non à des personnes, je ne dirais pas non plus "il _lui_ a parlé".

[…]


----------



## Keith Bradford

So what do you say?  Let's leave out, for a moment, the idea that there's a camera operator or an audience in view.  Let's take the case of the purely remote camera perched on top of my computer screen.  In English I will say:

_There's a camera on my computer, and to make a video I have to talk *to it*._​
Et en français ?

_... je dois parler à elle... vers elle_ ????​


----------



## olivier68

_Je dois lui parler_... Je ne vois pas d'autre solution.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je dois parler *devant* (elle)._


----------

